# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Marcel, bébé chevreuil élevé au biberon

## zaberlo

L'histoire de mon petit Marcel, bébé chevreuil élevé au biberon:

----------


## Amandinee-b

C'est une très belle vidéo. 
Marcel est vraiment adorable.  ::

----------


## Jade01

Ton témoignage m'a émue aux larmes,  il m'a fait penser à la chevrette que j'ai élevée au biberon quand j'avais ton âge  :: 

Merci pour lui

----------


## ginette

trés belle vidéo mille mercis de nous avoir fait partagé une tranche de vie trés trés émouvante ::  Marcel est mimi ::

----------


## May-May

Ho la vache, qu'est ce que c'est touchant ! Par contre ça a du être vraiment très dur de le laisser partir...

Une petite question, il boit quoi comme lait ? (Ça m'intrigue  :: )

----------


## Sév51

:: très belle histoire
et bravo à toi d'avoir su le laisser partir dans ce centre, c'est une grande preuve d'amour...

----------


## Jade01

> Ho la vache, qu'est ce que c'est touchant ! Par contre ça a du être vraiment très dur de le laisser partir...
> 
> Une petite question, il boit quoi comme lait ? (Ça m'intrigue )


Pour ma biquette on achetait du lait en poudre chez le véto  ::

----------


## May-May

C'est donc le même lait que pour chiens et chats ?

----------


## Jess-du-51

c'est magnifique ! Très très émouvant !

----------


## tsarrott

superbe vidéo, et bravo pour ce que tu as fait pour Marcel
il sera relâché dans un centre de sauvegarde dans un an ?
ça doit être très dur de se dire qu'on en a pris soin comme ça plusieurs semaines et que d'un coup, hop, on ne peut plus avoir de contact. Vous avez des nouvelles par le centre ? Même pour lui, ça doit faire un sacré changement aussi.
Belle et longue vie à Marcel et encore bravo

----------


## Wilo

une histoire magnifique, merci Zaberlo  ::

----------


## Jade01

> C'est donc le même lait que pour chiens et chats ?


Personnellement je dirais non ,  on achetait de grands sacs, genre 10 kgs

----------


## phacélie

:: 
merci

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est toujours risqué de prendre soin d'un chevrillard si c'est un mâle, car, adulte, il n'a pas peur des Hommes et les attaque parfois à la période du rut s'il est trop imprégné, ce qui conduit à une mesure d'abattage... Dans un centre de sauvegarde il aura ses chances; dans la nature... Je n'ose ps l'imaginer.

----------


## zaberlo

On lui avait acheté un gros sac de lait en poudre de chèvre, c'est le lait qui se rapproche le plus de leur besoin. Effectivement ça a été très difficile de le laisser partir, j'en ai été malade, et encore aujourd'hui quand j'en parle j'ai les larmes aux yeux... Je lui avais fait un "petit" texte, je vous le mets:

Il était une fois, Marcel...


Mardi 21 juin 2011, première rencontre avec Marcel, bébé chevreuil de deux semaines. Ce sont les adoptants de Dague et Tulipa qui l’élèvent au biberon depuis sa naissance. Un chien le leur a ramené, il ne l’avait pas blessé mais ce petit bébé avait encore les sabots mous et il était impossible de retrouver sa mère. Les premiers jours furent difficiles, nourri à la seringue avec du lait pour chevreau, il n’était pas très vaillant... Mais Sébastien et Albanie ont fait du super travail et à deux semaines, Marcel était un bébé en pleine forme ! Tellement en forme, qu’il commence à vouloir découvrir le monde, mais il ne peut pas se dépenser comme il le faudrait car Sébastien et Albanie n’ont pas de terrain attenant. Ils nous demandent donc si l’on peut récupérer Marcel. On accepte sans hésiter, c’est un bébé tellement mignon... 




Séparation difficile pour Marcel comme pour ses deux parents adoptifs, mais le jeudi 23 juin, le voici qui arrive à la maison, tout perdu. Les deux premiers jours il cherche Albanie et Sébastien, il les appelle beaucoup, mais il finit par s’habituer à nous. Le petit faon a des biberons à 45° toutes les 4 heures, la nuit il dort à côté de mon lit et il ne fait pas un bruit, il attend juste que me lève pour à son tour se mettre debout. Je deviens très vite sa nouvelle maman, il me suit partout, pleure quand je quitte une pièce, rouspète quand je mets trop de temps à préparer son biberon, demande à sortir etc etc...  On lui installe son coin avec des alèses car il n’a pas de notion de propreté, c’est un animal sauvage avant tout ! Marcel est très sociable, il n’a peur d’aucun animal, chiens, chats, poules, lapins, brebis... Pour lui tout cela est normal, la cohabitation se passe très bien, Forever, le chien, adore le lécher et le surveiller, Kebab et Merguez, les deux brebis, ont peur de lui et partent en courant dès qu’il les approche, il joue beaucoup avec Io, ils font la course dans le pré...! 





Néanmoins la question du voisinage se pose, ici il y a beaucoup de chasseurs, et tout le monde sait qu’il est strictement interdit de détenir un animal sauvage chez soi, même dans le cadre d’un sauvetage. Alors pour le sortir dans le champ, on fait très attention, mais ce n’est pas toujours facile, car petit Marcel court vite quand il le souhaite, et les bonds qu’il fait dans le pré ne trompent personne...






On se met à la recherche d’un centre spécialisé dans les animaux sauvages qui pourrait l’accueillir, malheureusement nous avons beaucoup de mal à en trouver, la plupart ne récupèrent que les oiseaux ou les petits mammifères, très peu ont les structures adaptées aux chevreuils, surtout pour les mâles. De plus nous avons énormément de mauvais échos de centres qui euthanasient les bébés car ils ne peuvent pas les biberonner, une personne nous explique qu’elle aussi avait sauvé un chevreuil et qu’il était tellement sociable, que le centre avait souhaité le mettre chez Disneyland ! Ce ne sont que des on-dit, mais ça nous laisse perplexe, et nous tenons beaucoup à Marcel, ce sera déjà très difficile de le laisser partir, alors nous ne souhaitons que le meilleur pour lui.







Enfin, pendant un mois, la vie de Marcel nous a apporté beaucoup de joie, de fatigue aussi car il demandait une attention constante. Et pendant un mois, il s’en est passé des choses! 
Quelques anecdotes:
Quand Marcel veut jouer il est mignon comme tout, il bondit dans tous les sens, on fait la course avec lui, il fait le foufou puis s’arrête quand il est fatigué. Lorsque je vais téléphoner sur mon lit, il saute dessus pour rester près de moi, il est très agile ! Parfois il glisse sur le parquet, dans la maison nous avons une petite pente, pour la prendre il glisse avec les pattes de devant comme s’il faisait du ski, ça nous fait beaucoup rire. Bambi sur la glace ! 
Quand c’est l’heure du biberon, Marcel le fait savoir, il piaille doucement, se lève et attend debout près de moi jusqu’à ce que je lui prépare, et quand je suis en train de le faire, alors là il est déchaîné, un vrai petit affamé ! Je lui donne le biberon, et parfois il n’en veut finalement pas beaucoup, peut être que c’était juste pour avoir le goût ou pour se rassurer...  Toujours est-il qu’il vient de gaspiller un biberon entier pour rien, petit coquin ! Par contre quand il a vraiment faim, alors là le biberon ne fait pas long feu, et il faut faire quelques pauses car Marcel boit trop vite et après il a le hoquet, vers la fin il appuie ses gencives contre la tétine chaude et reste comme ça un petit moment, peut être que ses dents poussent et lui font mal ? Il a une langue toute douce et il adore lécher l’objectif de l’appareil photo. Quand on le sort, il s’entraîne à manger de l’herbe, au début il avait beaucoup de mal et ne faisait que les mâchouiller sur place, sans arriver à les brouter, mais au fur et à mesure, avec une technique très sûre il arrive à arracher les fleurs des trèfles et il en raffole ! Il y a tant de choses à dire sur ce petit bout de vie, il a un poil très doux, quand il fait pipi ça dure au moins cinq vraies minutes, il s’est trouvé un petit abri dans le champ, il se met sous les palettes à l’ombre et le voilà parti pour une grande sieste... Bref, il m’est impossible de tout raconter, il nous en a tellement fait !




Marcel à côté de mon lit la nuit:




Mais bon ce qui doit arriver, arriva, nous trouvons un super centre pour Marcel, dans les Hautes Alpes, comme ça fait loin... Je sais qu’il sera plus heureux là bas, il pourra enfin voir des chevreuils comme lui, jouer avec eux, et mener une vraie vie avec des hectares de forêt rien que pour lui. Nous nous renseignons, c’est un centre spécialisé pour les chevreuils accidentés ou élevés par la main de l'homme... Donc ils vont le sevrer, ensuite ils le mettront dans un grand parc avec d'autres chevreuils de son âge, et pendant un an il ne verra plus l'homme. Ils surveillent les animaux tous les jours aux jumelles, si il y en a un qui est malade ou blessé, ils l'endorment au fusil, le soignent et le remettent dans son parc, tout ça sans qu'ils voient l'homme (sauf soins constants...). Et dans un an, s’il est prêt, il rejoindra la vie sauvage, la vraie de vraie dans les montagnes des Hautes-Alpes.








La séparation est très dure, pendant plus d’un mois, je l’ai chouchouté comme un bébé, nuit et jour, parfois à deux heures du matin il avait peur, et sautait dans mon lit pour se rassurer... C’est sans aucun doute une des choses les plus difficiles que j’ai eu à accomplir cette année. J’avais envisagé toutes les possibilités pour le garder, mais il y à un moment où il ne faut pas être égoïste et où l’on se dit que si on l’aime vraiment, on le laisse partir pour une vie meilleure, pour la vie qu’il aurait toujours du avoir. 

Alors le 24 juillet, je l’ai laissé partir, Sébastien, son premier papa d’adoption, l’a emmené au centre dans les Hautes-Alpes. J’ai pris Marcel dans mes bras, je lui ai fait un énorme câlin, rempli d’amour et de tendresse, je lui ai dit qu’il serait le plus fort de tous les chevreuils du monde, qu’il vivrait très vieux, que je n’oublierai jamais toute cette fantastique aventure qu’on avait vécu ensemble, et que je l’aimais. Puis je suis partie, je ne voulais pas être là au moment où Sébastien allait l’emmener. La dernière image que j’ai de lui, c’est qu’il est debout sur le tapis et qu’il me regarde partir, sûrement en se disant que je vais seulement voir les chevaux et que je reviens dans quelques minutes. Mais non, c’était la dernière fois de ma vie que le voyais.





Il m’a fallut un long moment avant de pouvoir écrire ce texte sans pleurer tout le long, il m’a aussi fallut un moment pour regarder les vidéos et les photos où il est devant la maison, si fragile, si innocent, insouciant, en train de gambader, pensant que c’est ça la vie d’un chevreuil... Parfois j’entends son petit piaillement, mais ce n’est rien d’autre que mon imagination, souvent le soir quand je me couche, je regarde l’endroit où il était installé... 

C’était une très belle aventure, j’ai passé des instants magnifiques avec mon petit Marcel, des heures magiques où je ne faisais que le regarder, ses grand yeux, ses grand cils, ses longues oreilles, la finesse de ses pattes, si frêles au début, puis si agiles ensuite. Je suis heureuse d’avoir vécu tout ça, je sais que là où il est, il est heureux et bien, et si un jour dans quelques années je passe dans les montagnes des Hautes-Alpes, je scruterai les bois pour voir si tu es là, Marcel.

----------


## May-May

Oh purée  :: C'est un très beau texte que tu as écris pour lui...

----------


## walibi

quelle belle aventure.........quelle magnifique histoire d'amour et de vie !!!!

je souhaite à Marcel la plus longue et heureuse vie

----------


## Chinooka

::   ::   ::

----------


## domi

longue vie a ce joli petit !

----------


## Physalie

très émouvant...

----------


## camille1

Oh c'est trop mignon ....

Après on dit qu'il ne faut pas avoir trop de contact avec un animal sauvage que l'on soigne, mais là il est tellement mignon Marcel ! Impossible de ne pas craquer  ::

----------


## kiliana

Bonjour Zaberlo, 

Nous avons trouvé ce midi un bébé chevreuil dans notre cours. En cherchant dans les alentours pour voir si les parents étaient là nous avons trouver une adulte morte dans le bois à côté, je suppose qu'il s'agissait de sa maman. 

Nous voilà donc avec ce bébé, beaucoup de place pour le loger mais aucune notion pour s'en occuper. 

En attendant de trouver du lait de chèvre, nous lui avons donné du lait de vache uht au biberon, j'espère que cela ne lui causera pas de tort. Étant donné que nous disposons d'une ferme avec des chèvres à 1km de chez nous, nous pensions le nourrir avec ce lait. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Pour le moment, petit bébé est au chaud dans un grand clapier avec du foin comme litière. Je vais le voir régulièrement et lui propose du lait à chaque fois mais je me sens tellement démunie.

Avez-vous les coordonnées du centre où vous avez laissé Marcel, j'aimerai les contacter assez rapidement pour voir s'ils peuvent le prendre.

Je n'ose pas aller voir le vétérinaire, je sais que le recueil d'un animal sauvage est interdit et je n'ai pas très envie qu'on l'euthanasie et me mette une amende en prime!

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Kiliana

----------


## MuzaRègne

> le recueil d'un animal sauvage est interdit et je n'ai pas très envie qu'on l'euthanasie et me mette une amende en prime!


Effectivement, le recueil d'un animal sauvage est interdit. Ce n'est pas pour embêter les gens gentils qui aiment bien pouponner les mignons animaux comme zaberlo, mais pour PROTEGER les animaux sauvages qui n'ont rien à faire à être élevés comme des animaux de compagnie.
Vous ne craignez ni l'amende ni l'euthanasie du petiot en allant le remettre à une association de protection apte à en prendre soin. C'est en le gardant que vous risquez ces problème.

http://uncs.chez.com/dans%20votre%20region.htm

----------


## imported_Phèdre

Merci pour ce merveilleux partage. Très belle et émouvante histoire  ::  ::

----------


## kiliana

Le problème est que la première association de protection capable d'accueillir les cervidés se trouve à 400 km et qu'ils ne les prennent qu'une fois sevrés. D'ailleurs j'en ai appelé une qui m'a gentiment conseillé de relâcher le faon à la tombée de la nuit dans un bosquet près de chez moi. Pour information, je n'avais aucune intention d'élever ce faon en tant qu'animal de compagnie mais le laisser à la merci des renards ne me semble pas très judicieux non plus.

----------


## zaberlo

Voici les coordonnées, c'est M.Phisel au: 06.77.97.21.22 ou 04.92.54.74.31 Le lait de vache est beaucoup trop riche pour un bébé chevreuil, vous pourrez trouver du lait pour chevreau (en poudre c'est bien aussi) facilement dans des coopératives agricoles. Surtout ne pas oublier de faire chauffer le lait et de lui donner toutes les 3 heures minimum où quand il réclame. Dans quel département êtes vous situé ? Le centre de M.Phisel est dans les hautes alpes, il prend les bébés, même non sevrés...  Tenez nous au courant ! Pouvez vous nous mettre une photo ? Quel âge a-t-il environ ?

----------


## foufie40180

bonjour, j'ai créeait un autre poste et je me sents démunie !
hier apres midi nous avons toruvé un bébé chevreuil abandonné , pate arrière cassée semble t'il plus une plaie ! demain un vétérniaire doit venir le voir pour le soigner du mieu qu'il pourra mais apres ?
pouvez vous m'aider svp 
on habite dans les landes .
merci J'ai deja appelé des organisme qui m'ont dit de le faire euthanasié ... hors l'euthanasie sera envisageable seulement si le petit ne peut pas retrouver sa mobilité .

----------


## GAUDIN

lien pour l'autre post
http://www.rescue-forum.com/autres-a...64/page-4.html

----------


## GAUDIN

> Bonjour Zaberlo, 
> 
> Nous avons trouvé ce midi un bébé chevreuil dans notre cours. En cherchant dans les alentours pour voir si les parents étaient là nous avons trouver une adulte morte dans le bois à côté, je suppose qu'il s'agissait de sa maman. 
> 
> Nous voilà donc avec ce bébé, beaucoup de place pour le loger mais aucune notion pour s'en occuper. 
> 
> En attendant de trouver du lait de chèvre, nous lui avons donné du lait de vache uht au biberon, j'espère que cela ne lui causera pas de tort. Étant donné que nous disposons d'une ferme avec des chèvres à 1km de chez nous, nous pensions le nourrir avec ce lait. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> Pour le moment, petit bébé est au chaud dans un grand clapier avec du foin comme litière. Je vais le voir régulièrement et lui propose du lait à chaque fois mais je me sens tellement démunie.
> ...


Bonsoir,
Il faudrait peut être lui créer un poste.
Des nouvelles du petit chevreuil svp, merci
Vous êtes de quelle région ?

autre poste pour un chevreuil
http://www.rescue-forum.com/autres-a...64/page-2.html

----------

